# My Lays BBQ clone Rub



## four20 (Jul 1, 2016)

An addiction such as mine fuels an increase in smoked meat consumption in my community.

This is a rub i love to use not only on meats, but seasoning fries and fresh tater chips.

1 cup brown sugar

1 cup white sugar

1 cup salt

2.5 oz powdered mustard

2.5 oz paprika

2 oz onion soup mix

2 tbsp black pepper

2 tbsp crushed red pepper flakes

Mix together well. Then grind into powder with a coffee grinder.













IMG_2547.JPG



__ four20
__ Jul 1, 2016






One of my favorite kitchen devices.













IMG_2545.JPG



__ four20
__ Jul 1, 2016






One of my favorite seasoning.


----------



## b-one (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks tasty thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 2, 2016)

Sounds interesting!

Thank you!

Al


----------



## epiqallison (Jul 5, 2016)

Four20 said:


> An addiction such as mine fuels an increase in smoked meat consumption in my community.
> 
> This is a rub i love to use not only on meats, but seasoning fries and fresh tater chips.
> 
> ...


----------



## epiqallison (Jul 5, 2016)

epiqallison said:


> Four20 said:
> 
> 
> > An addiction such as mine fuels an increase in smoked meat consumption in my community.
> ...


----------



## canuck38 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks Four20 will give it a try.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 8, 2016)

Looks interesting.  Thanks for sharing, I'm putting this in the recipe box to try.


----------



## whistech (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your recipe.     I'm bookmarking it so I can make up a batch.


----------



## disco (Sep 13, 2016)

Points for the recipe. I will give it a try!

Disco


----------



## chopkins (Feb 2, 2017)

I am trying this, this weekend.  Thanks


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 2, 2017)

Great, thx. for posting it. I believe I am going to try it as well.


----------



## four20 (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow Im going to revive this old thread. Its been awhile since i posted here. Life .... I cooked some chicken thighs in my instapot and shredded them down for BBQ sami's. Well I didn't want a soggy bbq sandwich so I looked up this old recipe only to be amazed its still here. Thanks for being here everyone and look for me around.


----------

